# Fujifilm X-T2 and X-Pro2 getting amazing firmware updates



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Another reason I am so glad I switched to the X-T2. 

9 frame bracketing, voice memo, and many other enhancements. The voice memo is a great idea and that makes me very happy. Here is a list of the 2 firmware updates coming. Way to go Fujifilm!

Photography with Applied Logic & Wisdom : X-T2 FUJIFILM & X-T2 get SERIOUS firmware updates, split over 2 months!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, I count 33 improvements/tweaks...gonna seem like a new camera! Oh, the Ducks juuuust squeaked by Michigan, 69-68 tonight.

And YES, voice annotation has been on the pro Nikons for a long time, and I have used it extensively...being able to shoot a shot, and then do a voice note on the D2x and D3x has been a HUGE asset, especially when doing test shots, or taking down caption information, or capturing the sounds of an environment at an athletic event, or a kid's comments with a little son or daughter, and so on . To me, voice annotation is a SUPER-useful way to get caption information, e-mail addresses, phone numbers, ertc, FAST, and right there with the image file as a .WAV.. Great for baseball games too.

Lots of shooting information can be voice-tagged too, like focus settings, or light placements, which light modifier, what flash power settings, all sorts of stuff. I personally LOVE voice annotation on my big Nikons.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wow, I count 33 improvements/tweaks...gonna seem like a new camera! Oh, the Ducks juuuust squeaked by Michigan, 69-68 tonight.
> 
> And YES, voice annotation has been on the pro Nikons for a long time, and I have used it extensively...being able to shoot a shot, and then do a voice note on the D2x and D3x has been a HUGE asset, especially when doing test shots, or taking down caption information, or capturing the sounds of an environment at an athletic event, or a kid's comments with a little son or daughter, and so on . To me, voice annotation is a SUPER-useful way to get caption information, e-mail addresses, phone numbers, ertc, FAST, and right there with the image file as a .WAV.. Great for baseball games too.
> 
> Lots of shooting information can be voice-tagged too, like focus settings, or light placements, which light modifier, what flash power settings, all sorts of stuff. I personally LOVE voice annotation on my big Nikons.



I must have missed that in the 4398 page menu in the D7200. I don't know how, it was such an easy menu system to navigate through and make your camera do magical things.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuji firmware upgrades are fairly common for both lenses and cameras.  Not just to fix bugs but also to enhance camera performance and features.  Fuji even issues firmware upgrades for cameras which are out of production.  Fuji is a pretty good company for consumer support.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2017)

They are out, here's the link
Firmware for X-T2 | Fujifilm Global


----------

